
Trump rolls back Obama fuel economy rule - petecox
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/31/21201036/trump-epa-obama-fuel-economy-rule-rollback-emissions-consumer-cost
======
Fjolsvith
Bonus: Oil is now cheap!

